# First L1-P shots



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Well I finally got an afternoon free today to put the L1-P & the R120 'together' & start getting some shots out of it, been a manic last 10 days at work and the time I've been getting home no way were I about to start drinking coffee!!!

I've been using the R120 for brewed each morning and am very very impressed with it, but boy has it delivered this afternoon









Having had an R58 which I never managed to pull decent shots from - which I'm the first to admit that was me not the R58 at fault! - I was expecting a chore here and if past performance were anything to go by be placing adverts in the classifieds by tomorrow morning...!

Went for a simple 16g in - 28g out in 27+ Pre infusion of around 6 seconds

I guesstimated a place to start & wow first shot was very nearly 'there' time wise but very drinkable all the same









Backed the grind off slightly and still nutated & tamped very lightly and BOOM! 6 second PI - 27second pour for 28g and mixed 4oz water with 1oz espresso for quite simply one of the best long blacks I've ever had!

Two shots from turning the machine on! I'm actually amazed!

So many apologies to anyone hoping to pick up a cheap L1-P in the classifieds!!!

& I'm most definitely a lever 'convert' and very very happy with both the L1-P & the R120


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cracking combo. Hope you have many happy years of enjoyment.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you Glenn, certainly hope so!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What a great set up and not surprisingly a great start . Glad to see you're happy and getting along nicely with your new coffee toys


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sounds great - what was the coffee used for the first shot then


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Sounds great - what was the coffee used for the first shot then


Not the 'purists' choice I'm sure but I've put RealCoffee.co.uk 'Italian' through, at about 10 days since roasted and more relevant its what I'm used to drinking, so I'm comparing 'like for like' when tasting whats in the cup.

I do prefer medium / darker roasts and like a hint of robusta, I definitely don't like my coffee too sweet! a natural processed light roast Ethiopian was probably the only cup I left half drank last year at my indi!

I'll get some Workshop 'Cult of Done' in though for when I'm through with the 'Italian' to see how a lighter roast I'm also used to tastes, seeing as how intense the Italian is now I think I'll prefer it!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Worth the wait then.. Just hoping for my lottery numbers to come up (though I guess I'd have to buy a ticket first








)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great news, but then I didn't doubt that you would

Be making knock out shots straight away with that combo, welcome to the small club that has them


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Some pictures would be nice, sounds like an ideal set up, maybe get there one day.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Glad you found your setup man! Both pieces of kit are real crackers, enjoy muchos goodass coffee.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Great news, but then I didn't doubt that you would
> 
> Be making knock out shots straight away with that combo, welcome to the small club that has them


One of the unhappy facts about home expresso making is that it is much easier to get quality shots from expensive, well-matched equipment. That has been proved in my case by upgrading from a La Pavoni/Rocky combination to an L1/Pharos.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice setup. Which water treatment do you use lof the L1-P?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

mazi said:


> Nice setup. Which water treatment do you use lof the L1-P?


Thank you! Literally just posted up the water filtration in this thread -

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27388-Filter-my-plumbed-in-machine


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome set up, good to hear your enjoying your coffee.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Still can't get over just how good the shots from the L1-P are and how simple & enjoyable it is to use!

It is sublime!


----------

